# Turkish m/v Namrun thwarted pirates by fire, killing 3 of them [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Turkish bulk carrier Namrun was attacked by Somali pirates on June 27 2012 at position

More...


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Excellent. About time. 

Hawkey01


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

SN NewsCaster said:


> Turkish bulk carrier Namrun was attacked by Somali pirates on June 27 2012 at position
> 
> More...


Thats the way to DO IT


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

All ships should be armed. Secured when in port and readily available at sea when needed.

It's a jungle out there.. Well you know what I mean.


----------

